# Hola amigos...



## North Migration (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

Great to be on here... 

Can't believe we only just found you all! Looks like an amazing forum and can't wait to start digging through the wealth of knowledge on here. Awesome!

Danny (Northern Migration)


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 12, 2016)

HI and welcome. wild campers do like to keep a low profile!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## jeanette (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi and welcome along, love the van looks like a real adventure machine.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Acti (Apr 13, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## The laird (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello and welcome ,enjoy


----------



## North Migration (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks guys...

Been reading through so many great posts on this forum. Awesome stuff!

@phillybarbour... Yes she's a great old girl! She's done a few hardened trips including South America and the Arctic Circle and never missed a beat. She goes by the name of Medwin (Faithful friend)


----------



## Byronic (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like a MWB body T2, good size, not too big. You've profiled the van as a 508D presumably the 2.4L engine? Not a lot of power to spare, even the 4L turbos could do with more, but easy repair/maintenance just right for remote destinations.


----------



## North Migration (Apr 18, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Looks like a MWB body T2, good size, not too big. You've profiled the van as a 508D presumably the 2.4L engine? Not a lot of power to spare, even the 4L turbos could do with more, but easy repair/maintenance just right for remote destinations.



Yes she's a 1990 508d... 

We brought her back from Germany (ex-Nato military ambulance). She had 18.000 miles on the clock and spent her life in a heated lockup, so no exterior damage. Definitely not the quickest van that's for sure. Although in saying that, we do a steady 60mph on motorways with ease due to her having the upgraded faster axles. Her downfall is steep hills which often end up with us crawling up in 2nd/3rd gear. Again though, the majority of our SA trip was travelling through the Andes, taking on some seriously CRAZY roads and reaching heights of over 4700 metres altitude; she never once failed to make it, even when we took on Cotopaxi volcano... The park rangers told us it was strictly 4x4 territory, (and it was) and yet she made it to the top. We had quite a lot of strange looks from the offroad guys for sure :lol-053:


----------



## Byronic (Apr 18, 2016)

North Migration said:


> Yes she's a 1990 508d...
> 
> The park rangers told us it was strictly 4x4 territory, (and it was) and yet she made it to the top. We had quite a lot of strange looks from the offroad guys for sure :lol-053:
> 
> View attachment 40381




"A twinwheeled axle MB Sprinter will get up a steeper slope than a Landrover", I once had a bet on that premise. The evidence was in the sales brochures for both, theoretical figures I guess, but still I won my bet. 
With weight transfer to the rear there's a lot of grip going to those 4 tyres when simply going uphill. Of course there are many other circumstances when 4X4 comes into its own. 
I've been grateful a few times for a twinwheel rear axle, not that I'm in the habit of travelling on particularly rugged surfaces.


----------



## North Migration (Apr 18, 2016)

Byronic said:


> "A twinwheeled axle MB Sprinter will get up a steeper slope than a Landrover", I once had a bet on that premise. The evidence was in the sales brochures for both, theoretical figures I guess, but still I won my bet.
> With weight transfer to the rear there's a lot of grip going to those 4 tyres when simply going uphill. Of course there are many other circumstances when 4X4 comes into its own.
> I've been grateful a few times for a twinwheel rear axle, not that I'm in the habit of travelling on particularly rugged surfaces.



The ultimate solution would be a Vario 4x4. Unfortunately that's well out of our price range. This one would do nicely! I can dream though


----------



## Byronic (Apr 18, 2016)

North Migration said:


> The ultimate solution would be a Vario 4x4. Unfortunately that's well out of our price range. This one would do nicely! I can dream though



You'd have to have plenty of off the beaten track trips in mind to justify that beasty. I don't know if you go for long period European trips but if you do, you'll have doubtless come across quite a few 4x4 MB truck conversions and the like, some of them real ancient "War Wagons". Most never go further than Morocco for a bit of off piste travel, then spend +95% of the time on European tarmac, where a mere 1 wheel drive would get you most places, and they probably wouldn't even risk that much? (little!) in your regular vehicle, let alone a South American jaunt.

The Vario model brought in with it "Electronics" and not very reliable electronics at that. It just doesn't have the same bulletproof reputation, and will never achieve the iconic status of the pre electronic models. So at least consider that you're not still up somewhere like Macchu Pitchu trying to source a data scanner at the local blacksmith workshop. So consul yourself with that.


----------



## North Migration (Apr 18, 2016)

Byronic said:


> The Vario model brought in with it "Electronics" and not very reliable electronics at that. It just doesn't have the same bulletproof reputation, and will never achieve the iconic status of the pre electronic models. So at least consider that you're not still up somewhere like Macchu Pitchu trying to source a data scanner at the local blacksmith workshop. So consul yourself with that.



Hehehehehe that made me chuckle 

I know a few that have the latest 4x4 overland rigs and haven't ventured out of the UK yet. Your spot on about the electronics... We met a few different travellers waiting on parts to be shipped out to SA that could not be obtained locally, mainly to do with electronic issues. One couple had been waiting 6 weeks! Thankfully the worst we have had so far is a dodgy glow plug


----------

